# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  How to install toribash?

## haxer

Hello i downloaded the toribash game and read the install info SDL http://www.libsdl.org/ 
SDL_mixer http://www.libsdl.org/projects/SDL_mixer/ 
freeglut http://freeglut.sourceforge.net/

But all this apps is already in ubuntu? 
How do i do? I tryied to open the little buttom but theres only an black screen and then i closes

----------


## haxer

Please help  :Wink:

----------


## SirAlphonso

I'm not exactly sure what you are asking, but I can tell you that to get Toribash installed on Ubuntu I just downloaded the Debian version of Toribash and ran it. It installed the libraries, and the game worked fine!

It should be the file with .deb at the end.

I hope that helps!

----------


## s|fr

Haxer, As SirAlphonso pointed out if you just download and install the debian package from the download page here. it should just work. Its a great game btw.
hth!

----------


## Perfect Storm

> I'm not exactly sure what you are asking, but I can tell you that to get Toribash installed on Ubuntu I just downloaded the Debian version of Toribash and ran it. It installed the libraries, and the game worked fine!
> 
> It should be the file with .deb at the end.
> 
> I hope that helps!


If you checked the date of this thread, might have give you a clue that there wasn't a .deb at the time.
Please check the date of the thread, thanks.

Thread closed due to necromancing.

----------

